# Achtung - megadreißter Diebstahl bei Rennen !



## Ribiker (19. Mai 2012)

Heute geklaut beim Rennen in Bühlertal...Rad stand ca. 2 mtr. weg von mir, Typ in Radklamotten und Helm sprint drauf und weg...


----------



## potsdamradler (19. Mai 2012)

Ohjeminee,

würd mir genug Bier aus der Tanke holen um die Nacht zu überleben 
Wurdest Du zur Tatzeit evtl. absichtlich abgelenkt  Könnt ja sein.
Der Dieb in Arbeitsklamotten xD Tarnung  Den würd ich bis an's Ende seiner Tage googlen...
Naja, erfreu Dich an guten Sachen und lerne aus bösen.. Auch wenn's komisch klingt; vielleicht sollte das so sein 
Igendwie hat ja auch alles was Gutes. Jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten, Yin und Yang 
sind somit in Harmonie.

Solche Sachen immer von der positiven Seite betrachten; es gibt Leute die kein Fahrrad haben und niemanden der Rennen sponsort.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ribiker (19. Mai 2012)

die Bar wird gerade geblündert...aber danke für deine Worte...
Gute Frage ob ich abgelenkt wurde, es war halt eh viel los, wie es halt nach nem Rennen ist...


----------



## potsdamradler (19. Mai 2012)

Freut mich, dass meine Trollerei Dich etwas getröstet hat  

Hau rin und laß Dich nicht ägern............................


----------



## Riderman (23. Mai 2012)

Beim Tälercup in Ehrenstetten wurde ebenfalls  ein Bike geklaut....  schon unglaublich


----------



## Ribiker (23. Mai 2012)

Kann man dann wohl fast davon ausgehen das es die gleichen waren...und wo möglich weiter zuschlagen...auch bei Tälercuprennen...


----------



## m7cha (23. Mai 2012)

Bestimmt. Einfacher kann man an ein hochwertiges Rad nicht kommen als bei einem Rennen. Ist ja quasi eine Einladung sich zu bedienen so leicht wie's einem dort gemacht wird. Grad wenn man in Bikekluft auftritt schöpft ja keiner Verdacht wenn sich da einer aufs Rad schwingt oder gar 1-2 Bikes in ein PKW packt. Hilft nur immer ein Schloss mitnehmen oder das Bike nicht aus den Augen lassen. Aber wer macht das schon?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Mai 2012)

m7cha schrieb:


> oder das Bike nicht aus den Augen lassen. Aber wer macht das schon?



äh...ich !?!!?


----------



## Ribiker (28. Mai 2012)

Ich habs auch nicht aus den Augen gelassen...leider genügt das nicht mehr...und wenn du siehst wieviele Bikes gerade bei den großen Marathons rumstehen, weder abgeschlossen noch im Blickfeld des Besitzers sind, zumindest zeitweise nicht...


----------



## Propanol (28. Mai 2012)

Ribiker schrieb:


> .Rad stand ca. 2 mtr. weg von mir, Typ in Radklamotten und Helm sprint drauf und weg...




warum zum teufel ist ihm nicht einer der 1000 anderen Telnehmer hinterher gefahren?!


----------



## Ribiker (28. Mai 2012)

es waren bei diesem Renne "nur" 200 Teilnehmer, es hat in Strömen geregnet, alles stand irgendwo unter...der hat schon genau gewußt was er macht...der oder die...wie auch immer...auf mein hinterherschreien und so hat dann leider keiner reagiert...wär wahrscheinlich auch zu spät gewesen, so verdammt schnell wie das ging...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcusge (28. Mai 2012)

Ich hab bei Marathon´s, CTF usw. immer ein Schloß dabei.
Das mach ich dann irgendwo im Start-Ziel-Bereich fest damit es beim fahren nicht stört. Beim An- und Abmelden ist das Fahrrad abgeschlossen oder im Blickfeld wenn wir mit mehreren Bikern vor Ort sind. Und dann würde mit Sicherheit jemand hinterher fahren!
Ist das Bike eigentlich versichert???
Es ist ja eigentlich kein Diebstahl, so daß es eine Rolle spielt ob es abgeschlossen ist oder nicht, sondern Raub. Kennt sich da jemand aus?


----------



## Ingo9966 (28. Mai 2012)

marcusge schrieb:


> Ich hab bei Marathon´s, CTF usw. immer ein Schloß dabei.
> Das mach ich dann irgendwo im Start-Ziel-Bereich fest damit es beim fahren nicht stört. Beim An- und Abmelden ist das Fahrrad abgeschlossen oder im Blickfeld wenn wir mit mehreren Bikern vor Ort sind. Und dann würde mit Sicherheit jemand hinterher fahren!
> Ist das Bike eigentlich versichert???
> Es ist ja eigentlich kein Diebstahl, so daß es eine Rolle spielt ob es abgeschlossen ist oder nicht, sondern Raub. Kennt sich da jemand aus?



Raub ist es, wenn es dir mit Gewalt aus der Hand gerissen wird. Das wird versicherungstechnisch problematisch. Kommt auf die Kulanz des Versicherers an.


----------



## Ribiker (28. Mai 2012)

Genau so ein Schloss habe ich auch bei den Rennen dabei, um das Rad mal kurzfristig abzuschließen beim abholen der Startnummer oder ähnlichem...kurz vorm Rennen wenn ich es niemandem in die Hand drücken kann, kommt es an eine Laterne und wird nach dem Rennen wieder geholt...nur in diesem Fall halt nicht, von wegen Blickkontakt, jetzt bin ich leider schlauer...
Wenn alles gut geht komme ich mit nem blauen Auge davon, da ich den Betrag für Fahrräder in der Hausrat extra hoch gesetzt habe und das ganze läuft bei der Versicherung eben nicht als Diebstahl, sondern Raub in Gebrauch ! Jetzt heißt es halt mal abwarten, erst muß die Polizei die Akte schließen, was wohl 6 Wochen dauern soll !


----------



## marcusge (28. Mai 2012)

Dann viel Glück mit der Versicherung, damit es wenigstens finanziell kein allzu großer Verlust ist.


----------



## Ribiker (28. Mai 2012)

Danke !!!!


----------



## potsdamradler (28. Mai 2012)

Viel Glück Ribiker !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.HdR (29. Mai 2012)

Gibt's Fotos vom Drumherum, auf denen du ihn vielleicht erkennen kannst?


----------



## Ribiker (29. Mai 2012)

Habe noch vor die Fotos vom Fotograf der für den Veranstalter die Fotos macht durchgesehen, aber da konnte ich leider nix finden...


----------



## Ribiker (29. Mai 2012)

Ribiker schrieb:


> Habe noch vor die Fotos vom Fotograf der für den Veranstalter die Fotos macht durchgesehen, aber da konnte ich leider nix finden...


 vor Ort...wollt ich schreiben...


----------



## Renato (30. Mai 2012)

Ich hab hier im Forum mal von Jemandem gelesen der beim abstellen seines Bikes immer den kleinsten Gang reinmachte. Als ihm mal vor seiner Bank ein Dieb das Rad zocken wollte kam dieser nicht schnell genug weg und hat dann für den Versuch eine üble Tracht Prügel kassiert.
Sicherlich kein Allheilmittel aber wenn man nur 2meter danebensteht könnte es geholfen haben.

Mein Beileid


----------



## Peter88 (30. Mai 2012)

Oder Vorder und Hinterradbremse vertauschen. dann erspart man sich auch noch die Tracht Prügel 

Ne, im ernst. Ist schon echt erschreckend was dem ribiker wiederfahren ist


----------



## solo one (31. Mai 2012)

Auch von mir ein kleiner effektiver Tip gegen Diebstahl ,ich schalte auf den dicksten Gang stelle das Bike ab und schalte im Stand so weit wie möglich runter,danach öffne ich die schnellspanner,es braucht wohl keiner weiteren Erklärung was passiert wenn einer draufspringt.man darf nur nicht selber vergessen die Schnellspanner fest zumachen.


----------



## Matze1983 (31. Mai 2012)

Machts einfach wie ich: Werdet riesengroß (ü 2m) und baut keinen Schnellspanner an den Sattel, dann kommt der Dieb garnicht an die Pedale, wenn er es überhaupt auf den Sattel schafft 
@ RiBiker: Mein Mitgefühl. Wirklich ein schönes Rad! All die Tipps bringen nachher natürlich nicht viel. Ich war/bin bei Rennen auch relativ fahrlässig. Wahrscheinlich ist das jeder, bis einem sowas passiert.


----------



## Kelme (31. Mai 2012)

Wir haben bei unserer Veranstaltung einen "Parc fermée" eingerichtet. Ein hoch umzäuntes Kleinspielfeld mit genau einem Eingang. An diesem Eingang gibt der Teilnehmer sein Bike ab und erhält eine "Garderobenmarke". Ausgabe des Bikes nur gegen diese Marke. Klar, wenn dir die einer beim Duschen aus der Tache mopst, sieht's schlecht aus, aber eine gewisse Sicherheit ist gegeben.
Andere Veranstalter (Wasgau-Marathon) haben das mit einem Bauzuan gelöst. Prinzipiell aber das gleiche Verfahren. Problem: Du brauchst Personal dafür und unter drei Mann/Frau brauchst du da bei einer ganztägigen Veranstaltung gar nicht anfangen.


----------

